# Panama City fishing pier/surf tips??



## Jonboater (Aug 1, 2017)

First time salt water fishing, and going to pcb. Any info on fishing the piers or surf fishing on the beach, artificial baits I can use or live bait. Beat fishing going on the piers?  Thankful for any help.


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 1, 2017)

For got to say I'll be there on the August 12


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll be down next week. Fishing has been pretty good from the reports I've been getting. Kings are making appearances throughout the day. Best bet is always first light and last light, but a good breeze or rain storm can cause a flurry during the day. Spanish are mixing in also as well as some bonito. Best baits have been live bait sabiki'd at the pier. X-raps are also very good to throw. Bubble rigs and gotcha's will do work on the smaller spanish. 

This is the time of year that tarpon make their appearance as well. They will hit the live baits, but big swimbaits are great also. 

Another good option are redfish. They will hang on the surf side of the piers this time of year and can be caught free lining small ly's or sometimes they want them cut on the bottom. 

I know you said it is your first time on the piers. I'd first take the time to watch how everyone else is fishing on the end before jumping in full on. Free lining/snobbling is kind of a coordinated dance. The basic king rig is a 7-9 ft rod, a reel that will hold 300+ yards of 15 lb mono (braid is ok but you'll need to be even more aware of what you're doing), a small swivel, 12-18" seven strand leader, and finish it off with a #2 treble hook.

For gotchas and bubbles, a 7ft rod with whatever spinning reel you like will do.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 2, 2017)

Did not hit pier this year instead fishing pass / jetty at State Park and a few closed down bridges on the bay, one near or just before the turn to Airport the other at Hwy 77 I think.
Rent a few Ocean rods from the pier tackle store and get your baits and advise there,too. 
Examine tide chart ( Bait and gear and good advise given at Half Hitch Tackle, near St Andrews St Park ) but also if ifs stormy but no lightning hit the pier asap as fish seem to be boiling around the pier whenever its raining.  
Also opposite St Park end of beach going westward pass Pier Park towards Laguna Beach, and on Hwy 98 West there is a bait store on the left before Publix that rents Kayak's, too.


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys.  Great detail info dustin will for sure give your techniques a try. Only been to Florida 3 times in my life so this will be a first for fishing  down there lol. Got to go something besides drink and be a beach bum you know lol. Can't wait to feel the pull of some salt water fish.  Post a report how you do if you get a chance dustin.


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 3, 2017)

Another question what's the rules about throwing a cast net for bait on the beach or so on?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2017)

Jonboater said:


> Another question what's the rules about throwing a cast net for bait on the beach or so on?



I've never heard any rules per say. I see people throwing them all the time on the pier when the mullet are running and see people on the beach fooling with them from time to time. I stick with a sabiki rig on the pier for my bait catching.


----------



## ShoalBandit (Aug 4, 2017)

Things could've changed but last time I was there the locals/regulars did not like anybody using braid for kings on the end of the pier. This was especially true on the county pier and in Navarre. For sight casting to the occasional cobia it's fine but it just cuts everybody's line when multiple people hook up. You'll get more bites with mono anyway.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2017)

ShoalBandit said:


> Things could've changed but last time I was there the locals/regulars did not like anybody using braid for kings on the end of the pier. This was especially true on the county pier and in Navarre. For sight casting to the occasional cobia it's fine but it just cuts everybody's line when multiple people hook up. You'll get more bites with mono anyway.



That's why I mentioned you have to be very aware when using braid. Interestingly enough, many of the locals are using braid now. It has allowed people to downsize tackle and still have the line capacity needed to fight the kings on long runs. I only use it on my rod that I throw X-raps with. For live bait I use Berkley ProSpec mono. It is a very good quality line.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Also know.. Your license is included with your pier pass.. Not so much on the beach or elsewhere


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 4, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Did not hit pier this year instead fishing pass / jetty at State Park and a few closed down bridges on the bay, one near or just before the turn to Airport the other at Hwy 77 I think.
> Rent a few Ocean rods from the pier tackle store and get your baits and advise there,too.
> Examine tide chart ( Bait and gear and good advise given at Half Hitch Tackle, near St Andrews St Park ) but also if ifs stormy but no lightning hit the pier asap as fish seem to be boiling around the pier whenever its raining.
> Also opposite St Park end of beach going westward pass Pier Park towards Laguna Beach, and on Hwy 98 West there is a bait store on the left before Publix that rents Kayak's, too.



The bait store on west end of Hwy 98 is called Bay Breeze, go in there, the owner is a great guy with good advice on what is biting. We always stay in laguna and yak fish off the beach, caught bonita and some king's trolling a cigar minnow on a mackeral rig back in June.


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 16, 2017)

Was there 3 weeks ago, caught 7 kings 4 spanish and 4 for 7 on Tarpon from the pier. The spanish and kings were flat lining a dead minnow the Tarpon were caught on a custom lure we fish with at home. Fished from daylight to around 930.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 16, 2017)

I was down last week and it was completely dead until the day I left. Neap tides/full moon and little to no wind. Be back in October when the fishing is best.


----------

